
Lambda School raises $30M in quest to tackle student debt - loganfrederick
https://www.axios.com/lambda-school-venture-capital-student-debt-4440700d-735b-45e0-a492-66bab6918d6d.html
======
utdiscant
Congratulations on the round Austen and team!

One thing I have always thought about when it comes to incentives in this
model is that you have an incentive to only take in students that are likely
to finish the degree and get a high paying job. This could lead to pattern
matching people from backgrounds that are likely to do well due to
demographics. How do you think about this and do you have any systems in place
for minorities?

------
suff
Nobody wants to buy a percentage of the lifetime earnings of a barista, and
Engineers are smart enough to do the numbers and realize what an awful deal
that would be.

~~~
austenallred
What if you take a barista, buy a percentage of his or her income for two
years, and use that to make the barista an engineer?

~~~
suff
My experience is that it takes several thousand hours to make an engineer, so
it has to be more than a bootcamp in order to work, but in theory, sure, I see
the angle.

~~~
austenallred
Yes, Lambda School is 8 months long full-time, approaching 2,000 hours of work
to graduate.

